# Which pill will you choose?



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

You can only choose one! and plz say why.


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

Pink pill for sure, I would use it to shape-shift into a dude that can go invisible, so I can rob a bank.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Famous said:


> Where can we get these pills?


seriously. haha


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Yellow pill.


----------



## werdiscv (Nov 1, 2011)

Black pill, then get rich on the stock market.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I would take the pink shape-shifting pill if it can make me invisible. If it can't do that I take the green or yellow pill.


----------



## Wildman (Apr 9, 2011)

Blue, Orange, and Red are terrible.

I would have qualms about using Grey.

Green and Pink are nice, but aside from using them for fun, they don't seem particularly great (unless you can bend the rules with shapeshifting... can you shapeshift into a creature that has any power you please?). They are also very noticeable, so if secrecy is an issue I would not pick them.

So it's between Yellow and Black. Black Pill is kind of hard to judge, there are a lot of questions relating to free will and omniscience (just how much of the future can you see? Everything? Only things related to you?). Also it might be more of a curse than a blessing (ever watched The Dead Zone?).

So I think I would pick Yellow. Easy to get rich playing poker or whatever, hard to notice, and it can be useful in a lot of different situations.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

pink


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Green or grey.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Green.

Since you wanted us to say why (and I'm bored), here's my thought process:

Yellow: I guess it could be used for personal gains in certain situations (job interviews, making a good first impression when making connections, etc.) but not useful enough... It'd go to waste on the average day.
Blue: No way. I'd die sooner and being able to play sports well is not important to me.
Orange: Too dangerous. I don't know how dependent I'd become on that.
Red: Definitely useful (tests, impressing someone of importance, etc.) but I could read up on, understand, and memorize that stuff beforehand.
Pink: Hmm, I don't care to be a chair or another animal. I've always been fascinated with the idea of living the life of another person... But yeah, then I'd have to knock them out for two hours.
Grey: I don't need nor want someone to love me simply because I touched/manipulated them into it.
Black: This spells disaster. That's like giving yourself a predetermined fate and it would cause me to feel powerless in the present. Nightmare. 
Green: I've always wanted to fly. Like _so bad._ It's a shame the maximum is only an hour. Still. It sounds wonderful. The aerial view, being able to move faster than on ground... I've always been envious of birds for this reason.

So yeah. Green won.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Pink and Black.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I have some questions about these pills. If I take that black pill and see into my future, is that future malleable? that is, if I see that in two weeks a toddler is run over, can I stop that from happening? Is it only _my_ future I can see, or if I touch someone can I see their future as well? or can I see the future of say, the United States, could I see it in 5 years being torn down and zoom in on the lives of people who are still alive?

And the green pill, how fast can I fly? is it like Dragon Ball Z flight where if you push yourself you can go faster, or is there a predetermined flight speed like say 100 mph and I can vary in between? also am I protected from the cold/heat and friction and other junk when I fly at fast speeds?

But anyways it would go, black, yellow, green. These limits are a ***** though.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

yellow pill. i want to know what your thinking


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Pink. Oh the fun I would have lol


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

The grey one.


----------



## kj87 (Sep 30, 2012)

Orange. Hands down. Main reason is the others either seem too scary, or too new (hard to know the negative effects.) Like flying. Would people see me flying and try to shoot me because they think I'm demonic? D:

I work for the US Government. I can't smoke weed, so getting high without smoking weed would be pretty freaking awesome. Plus it would be nice because... I work for the Government. HAHAHA


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I wonder if people realize that the orange pill is basically your average drug in pill form. Like most pills...


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Pink

a lot of people aren't thinking about its potential. If you wanted to fly, you could just shapehift into a jet or a bird or something (don't need the green pill anymore). You could shapeshift to get away with robbing banks easily (make tons of $). If you wanted to get laid, you could shapeshift into a celebrity. You could turn into a chair . You could turn into a girl and go into the girls' locker room . The possibilities are endless...

The black pill is the only other useful one imo.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

because 3G sucks here, I'll take the red pill.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Grey for sure.
Make anyone love you? On and off? TEN times!


Sold.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Black pill for sure. If I can see the future I can improve it..


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Yellow pill for sure.
That would be incredibly useful.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

The green pill would be awesome. I wouldn't have to drive to go to places and it would save a lot of gas. It would be fun to be able to fly every day. Like going on a roller coaster, except it's free and you can go at whatever speed you want.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Pink
> 
> a lot of people aren't thinking about its potential. If you wanted to fly, you could just shapehift into a jet or a bird or something (don't need the green pill anymore). You could shapeshift to get away with robbing banks easily (make tons of $). If you wanted to get laid, you could shapeshift into a celebrity. You could turn into a chair . You could turn into a girl and go into the girls' locker room . The possibilities are endless...
> 
> The black pill is the only other useful one imo.


Haha, I didn't think about that. The pink pill was my first choice. I'd take the pink pill then. :boogie


----------



## WD3 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yellow one for sure.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

The greenie. I would love to fly up, up and away; though I am sure the pill's effect would end with me 5000 ft above the hard, hard ground.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

That pink pill looks a lot like benadryl.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Pink pill. Very versatile. I would like invisibility, and that's the closest one.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Grey because I desire love more than anything.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Pink for sure, shape shifting would be so much fun.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I can't decide between green and pink


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Twelve Keyz said:


> Pink
> 
> a lot of people aren't thinking about its potential. If you wanted to fly, you could just shapehift into a jet or a bird or something (don't need the green pill anymore). You could shapeshift to get away with robbing banks easily (make tons of $). If you wanted to get laid, you could shapeshift into a celebrity. You could turn into a chair . You could turn into a girl and go into the girls' locker room . The possibilities are endless...
> 
> The black pill is the only other useful one imo.


Hmm, good point. Besides, a flying bird would look much less suspicious/odd than a flying person. And I'd get an extra hour. Yeah, pink pill for me too.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Green pink or grey. My only concern with the grey one is that if it can be turned on/off with a touch would every time I touch the person I used it on would it be turned on/off? If so then I wouldn't use it. 

I would really like to fly because I think that would be awsome, but shape shifting would also be awsome.

I think I choose the pink pill because I could just shapeshift into superman and fly anyways.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Pink for sure. The others sound pretty boring. Black is the only other one that's somewhat interesting, but I have no desire to see into the future and it apparently will cause problems anyway.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Black


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Ehm, if you could shapeshift into anything, that would mean you could also turn into a bird and fly anyway, wouldn't it? So I would take the pink pill, it has most possibilities by far.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Depends. Orange, if the "high" doesn't have to be like a THC high. Can it be and opiate high or something else as well? If i'm the only option is a weed high, i'll go with the pink pill.


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm interested as to why more people don't say grey. Don't we all want to be loved?

Is it the feeling that it is kind of manufactured? That is the only reason I could see people wanting to pick another one.....


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Famous said:


> Where can we get these pills?


My house. I'm selling them at $1k a pop. Bring cash.



Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm interested as to why more people don't say grey. Don't we all want to be loved?
> 
> Is it the feeling that it is kind of manufactured? That is the only reason I could see people wanting to pick another one.....


The way I see it, love is not a coherent 'feeling' but rather an aggregate of a million little desires you have towards a person. Therefore I feel like I'd be tampering too much with their natural disposition. I wouldn't want to change another person for my own benefit. That just feels too selfish.

Oh and to answer the OP's question: the black pill, baby! I'd carry around a sketch pad all day and doodle scenes from the future à la Dakota Fanning's character in _Push_. Is that the coolest thing ever or what?


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Black for sure. Play the stock market or gamble a few times with "high stakes" and be set for life.  Lol @ anyone that says orange or red.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are capsules...


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

I believe people are missing out on a massive trick, using the red pill you could use the internet to cheat on exams, win money on quiz machines, and simply bull**** your way through life by knowing everything on the internet.


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

Ohhai said:


> I believe people are missing out on a massive trick, using the red pill you could use the internet to cheat on exams, win money on quiz machines, and simply bull**** your way through life by knowing everything on the internet.


 Couldn't you do all this with a smart phone with internet access though? lol


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Donnie in the Dark said:


> I'm interested as to why more people don't say grey. Don't we all want to be loved?
> 
> Is it the feeling that it is kind of manufactured? That is the only reason I could see people wanting to pick another one.....


I wouldn't want to make someone love me. It would defeat the purpose of being loved by that person if you could make them love you.

Oh goodness, I'm talking like this is real. xD


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Pink or Grey. With grey I could marry anyone.. I could be a freakin' queen if I wanted. I would be set for life. I could just marry some celebrity, take all their money and find someone I really liked afterwards. Pink is pretty self explanatory. And I could probably substitute it for greys purposes with a crush or something, if I just stalked them secretly and found out if they liked me or not. Plus there's so much more possibilities pink has.. I think I'll go with it.


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

pink one for sure, it has greater benefits.


----------



## zeusko87 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would take a black one


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Grey would be my first choice, then green.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Yellow pill, to compare my cognitive distortions with reality


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Orange pill, for sure.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

pink pill so I can have lesbian sex


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Yellow, then I could see what people think of me besides my negative prospective.


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)

I'd choose the orange pill because I imagine that if I am high I won't care so much which would be awesome.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I wanna fly.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

For me, it's a tie between the green one and the pink one. I've always thought it would be cool to fly, and getting around would be faster; you wouldn't have to worry about traffic. Being able to shape shift could also come in handy.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I'd probably take the green one, being able to fly would be an incredible experiance and it looks like I'd be able to do that for the rest of my life unlike some of the other, which end after a few years. 

The Yellow one would be interesting too, I've always wondered what people thought about me.

Red pill would be pointless unless you went on a big money quiz show like "Who Wants To Be A Millionaire?"


----------



## furever grateful (Jul 11, 2011)

Def the Orange one


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

Dibs on the grey pill haha.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Wow, big bump. It's strange seeing all those old names.

The orange pill is already a pill. But one that gives you no side effects like that one, I'd take for sure.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Grey and then orange.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Green! I miss flying


----------



## Matthew987 (Feb 4, 2013)

The grey pill would give me the most happiness, but orange sounds good as well.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Probably pink. Shapeshifting into anything would be pretty damn useful... and if I could turn invisible, then the choice would be set. The power I'd have over my environment would be awesome.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

green pill. was going to pick orange, but seems kind of useless if you can only use it four times a day when the real thing can be used any number of times.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Black pill so that I can become rich.

Red would be only useful for the next year while I'm taking exam, but would be otherwise useless for the rest of my life since I can just have a phone with wifi/data.


----------

